# Tips on getting my first job in Australia



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi!

I have recently moved to Melbourne from Argentina and I am now looking for my first job in Australia.
For what I have read, Australian experience is highly regardes in he job market but I still don't have it.
I believe that my credentials and experience should be worth something, but until now I have received are rejection e-mails.

Does any of you know of any tip that could help me get my first job in Australia?

Thanks!


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

What kind of a job are you looking for?


----------



## Vinoth kumar (Sep 14, 2012)

*Any openings for banking*



Skoropada said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have recently moved to Melbourne from Argentina and I am now looking for my first job in Australia.
> For what I have read, Australian experience is highly regardes in he job market but I still don't have it.
> ...


Hi Friends,

Im Vinoth Kumar from chennai,working in a leading private sector bank as a financial advisor.Actually,my wife is in software,she got invite on october 15th,And we are sure of getting a PR by JANUARY.so i will be travelling as dependent.So before going,I thought of applying for a Job.I don't have any idea of openings in australia in banking industry. Can anyone help me in such a way,what are the job portals available like seek.


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> What kind of a job are you looking for?


I am an electromechanical engineer, with experience and credentials in project management. I'd like to get a job into that, but anything in engineering would suit me


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My 2 cents here...

*Location*
Have a look at sites like Seek.com.au to figure out what's in demand and where.
The number of openings that show up against a city can help you decide on the place that would be right for you; if you do not have any personal preferences, that is.
For ICT occupations, Sydney and Melb seems to be good generally.

*Recruiters & Groups *
Connect with recruiters on Linkedin. 
Join Linkedin groups for your industry - many jobs get posted there.
Also try to make some connections in these groups.

*Timing*
The recruitment market has its highs and lows. From what I've read, Dec is not a good time to land as most people would be on vacation. 
Get an idea (from recruiters) about the peak time for your industry so that you can plan your trip accordingly.

*Connections*
Connect with your friends and colleagues (including ex-colleagues) on Linkedin. 
Figure out if any of them are in Aus. 
Let them know about your plans and ask them for help. 
Through them, you will get to know about openings in the early stages and can apply before these are being advertised.

*CV & Linkedin Profile*
Customize your CV to highlight skills that match the job being applied for.
Keep your Linkedin profile complete and get some recommendations if you can.

*Others who've been there and done that, please post your tips below...*


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Vinoth kumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Im Vinoth Kumar from chennai,working in a leading private sector bank as a financial advisor.Actually,my wife is in software,she got invite on october 15th,And we are sure of getting a PR by JANUARY.so i will be travelling as dependent.So before going,I thought of applying for a Job.I don't have any idea of openings in australia in banking industry. Can anyone help me in such a way,what are the job portals available like seek.


Hi Vinoth,
there is 1 in 1000 chance of getting a job from here.It is better to go there and try. Banking Jobs are in high demands. If you are in testing domain with experience in QTP,Selenium, and with banking domain knowledge you are well set for a good job and comfortable life.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> there is 1 in 1000 chance of getting a job from here.It is better to go there and try. Banking Jobs are in high demands. If you are in testing domain with experience in QTP,Selenium, and with banking domain knowledge you are well set for a good job and comfortable life.


Hi escaflowne,
How about manual testing jobs in banking domain especially Investment banking. Does one strongly needs QTP or any automation tool to get into the job.


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi All ... My husband is a Senior KEy account Manager handling Mutual Fund Sales .. He has 7 yrs plus experience in Financial Services industry. I have two questions for people who have migrated to Australia in a similar profile:

1) Is it true that one has to start at a clerical level in banks , and you are not eligible for managerial postions if you dont have local experience ?

2) What are the additional qualifications that could help in a good job relavnt to his experience ?

3) Any list of recruitment agents handling financial services industry.

P.s - We have applied for our PR

Look forward to your reply 
Thanks,
Shruti


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
I have heard it is difficult to get into managerial positions. Even clerical position is also difficult. Everywhere in this forum it is written that the first job is absolutely difficult to get into even though you have experience.




shrutij said:


> Hi All ... My husband is a Senior KEy account Manager handling Mutual Fund Sales .. He has 7 yrs plus experience in Financial Services industry. I have two questions for people who have migrated to Australia in a similar profile:
> 
> 1) Is it true that one has to start at a clerical level in banks , and you are not eligible for managerial postions if you dont have local experience ?
> 
> ...


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

SGAus said:


> Hi,
> I have heard it is difficult to get into managerial positions. Even clerical position is also difficult. Everywhere in this forum it is written that the first job is absolutely difficult to get into even though you have experience.



Thanks SGAus... so its more a matter of luck in getting a good job or rather a job in d first place 

Do you have a list of recruitment agents ?


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Not much sure of the recruitment agents. But have a search in the efinancialcareers.com.au and filter by country Australia to check finance related jobs. Anyhow it is somewhat dry season for jobs over there so you might not see many. After Jan there will be more jobs.



shrutij said:


> Thanks SGAus... so its more a matter of luck in getting a good job or rather a job in d first place
> 
> Do you have a list of recruitment agents ?


----------



## Vinoth kumar (Sep 14, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> What kind of a job are you looking for?


I am Looking for jobs like,Relationship manager in banks,or any type of job related to financial industry,or any team handling roles...or Show room manager...Lobby manager...etc....

Kindly guide me....

Thanks 

Vinoth Kumar


----------



## Vinoth kumar (Sep 14, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> My 2 cents here...
> 
> *Location*
> Have a look at sites like Seek.com.au to figure out what's in demand and where.
> ...


Tnx sgk....Will give a try on Linkedin....


----------



## Vinoth kumar (Sep 14, 2012)

shrutij said:


> Hi All ... My husband is a Senior KEy account Manager handling Mutual Fund Sales .. He has 7 yrs plus experience in Financial Services industry. I have two questions for people who have migrated to Australia in a similar profile:
> 
> 1) Is it true that one has to start at a clerical level in banks , and you are not eligible for managerial postions if you dont have local experience ?
> 
> ...


Hai Shruti,
I think myself and your husband are in same position,Im Vinoth Kumar from chennai,working in a leading private sector bank as a financial advisor.Actually,my wife is in software,she got invite on october 15th,And we are sure of getting a PR by JANUARY.so i will be travelling as dependent.So before going,I thought of applying for a Job.I don't have any idea of openings in australia in banking industry. 
Be in touch....

Tnx
Vino


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Vinodh,

As in many cases, landing in Aus with jobs in hand is tough unless you are extremely lucky. Linkedin is a good place to start. Please build contacts and almost everyone land there with a ray of hope and nothing else 

I have been thinking a lot and the uncertainty does bother me. However, its just a matter of time before we make a move and set things right. Its gonna be a struggle for initial few months. once we pass thru' that phase, things would become easy for sure. Fingers crossed.. Good luck 



Vinoth kumar said:


> Hai Shruti,
> I think myself and your husband are in same position,Im Vinoth Kumar from chennai,working in a leading private sector bank as a financial advisor.Actually,my wife is in software,she got invite on october 15th,And we are sure of getting a PR by JANUARY.so i will be travelling as dependent.So before going,I thought of applying for a Job.I don't have any idea of openings in australia in banking industry.
> Be in touch....
> 
> ...


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Vinoth .. yes i guess you and my husband are in a similar position... we have been researching over the job market a lot .
A couple of things we understood for financial advisor jobs while going through a lot of websites:

1) A CFP degree would be helpful. We were thinking that my hubby will do the CFP course in India and then once we do move to Australia, then do the additional top up Australian exam. Please note, that the CFP is recognised in more than 24 countries including Australia.

2) Most FA jobs as for RG146 compliance which i think we can enrol only once we are physically living in Australia, So this degree should also make us employable.

So if we do a couple of things, we will be able to break through in the industry and atleast start somewhere.

Hope this helps 

Shruti


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

best thing would be to make a search in Seek website to find out the cities that are having the jobs related to your work area


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Vinoth kumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Im Vinoth Kumar from chennai,working in a leading private sector bank as a financial advisor.Actually,my wife is in software,she got invite on october 15th,And we are sure of getting a PR by JANUARY.so i will be travelling as dependent.So before going,I thought of applying for a Job.I don't have any idea of openings in australia in banking industry. Can anyone help me in such a way,what are the job portals available like seek.


Hi Vinoth

So what was your score on EOI?

wrt to jobs I had a discussion with my friend there and he said that SW jobs are available in large nos but you should go to Seek.com and do a lot of networking on linkedin.com


----------



## Irene Kotov (Oct 23, 2012)

*No local experience?*



shrutij said:


> Thanks SGAus... so its more a matter of luck in getting a good job or rather a job in d first place
> 
> Do you have a list of recruitment agents ?


Yes, although the first job is initially the hardest to get... it is critical that your resume shows that you have either had similar experience back at home, transferable skills, or if not, that you are highly motivated and willing to learn. 

In these situations (not enough local experience), I recommend offering companies that you'll work for them free of charge. It's a win-win situation for both parties - they get through their workload faster and more efficiently, and you are then able to put your new AUSTRALIAN experience, on your resume! 

You don't have to work full time for free, you can work 2 days a week. We call this work experience. Simultaneously, you can work perhaps in hospitality or retail to make money and gain local customer service and communication experience. All these things are vitally important.

I would approach as many companies as possible for work experience, because sometimes it really is a numbers game. Not everybody will take a work experience candidate, so the more companies you speak to, the higher your chances!

After this, ensure that your resume is up to scratch, and that your interview skills are impeccable so that you land the dream job that you dream of!

All the best.
Irene


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> My 2 cents here...
> 
> *Location*
> Have a look at sites like Seek.com.au to figure out what's in demand and where.
> ...


Wow! This is a good piece of info! Thanks a lot sgk123. LinkedIn suggestion sounds good!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vinoth kumar said:


> Hai Shruti,
> I think myself and your husband are in same position,Im Vinoth Kumar from chennai,working in a leading private sector bank as a financial advisor.Actually,my wife is in software,she got invite on october 15th,And we are sure of getting a PR by JANUARY.so i will be travelling as dependent.So before going,I thought of applying for a Job.I don't have any idea of openings in australia in banking industry.
> Be in touch....
> 
> ...


Hi Vinoth,

My husband is also in Banking and I am into IT...Our PR is also under process with me as main applicant. We are also confused about Banking job market in Aus....Please keep us posted on any updates from your end...r u planning to go to Aus? If so, when?


----------



## Vinoth kumar (Sep 14, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> My husband is also in Banking and I am into IT...Our PR is also under process with me as main applicant. We are also confused about Banking job market in Aus....Please keep us posted on any updates from your end...r u planning to go to Aus? If so, when?


Hai,
Good to see lot of peoples with same field.Actually ours is in final stage.Police clearance and medicals were overwe have to submit it to the agent,If everything is fine Most probably we move by end of march.Be in touch.Post you updated.I am in chennai,where are you from?


----------

